# Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Toro Cigar Review - Stop yer whingin because they're great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great cigar period. It's inexpensive, high quality, and the sweetened tip does not last as long as some of these guys like to complain u...

Read the full review here: Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Toro Cigar Review - Stop yer whingin because they're great


----------

